# Different front grill, different parking sensors?



## dannyr7 (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi everyone

Bought my beautiful preowned MK3 TT Quattro a couple of weeks ago and absolutely in love with it - apart from the front parking sensors going haywire! (Apologies in advance, I have brought this up in another thread but I received some info which might warrant its own discussion...)

In their wisdom the previous owner decided to swap out the OEM grill for a honeycomb TTRS type, possibly a china import. They obviously tried to plug and play the parking sensors into the new grill and they're just not playing nice. I'm getting a false positive obstruction reading at slow speed 80-90% of the time.

See the below photos. From what I've pieced together the issue could be from one of two issues, or both. 1) the honeycomb grill parking sensor mounts are about 3-4cm lower than OEM. 2) they don't sit quite flush to the mount, about 1-2mm depressed. Others on the forum have had success by simply remounting the existing sensors in different positions.

However this morning I spoke with 'Audi' directly (or at least the garage representing Audi - everything in the UAE is franchised), they said this type of grill actually requires a completely different type of sensor so i would need the front ones replaced... I'm wary because believe it or not the official Audi representative here is not known for proposing simple thinking-outside-the-box solutions, they're more throw money at it until it works. And some money it'll probably be. Does this make sense though?

Really would appreciate some advice on the best way forward... I don't want my mechanic to waste time/money fabricating an alternative mount system when Audi can just swap out the sensors and be done with it, but then this whole new parking sensor solution is news to me. What should I do?

Thanks in advance everyone!!


----------



## UltimoSamurai87 (Feb 16, 2017)

1) when my car was in Audi, they have tried different parking sensors (A1, A3 ecc...also the R8 ones)...nothing has worked. The problem is not "the type" of parking sensors, the problem is how the software of the car, uses the optical/electrical signal of the parking sensors! The TT is not like the A1 where you can reset and adjust the parking system. The TT mk3 cannot be adjusted or calibrated. If you damage for example your car, in Audi they simply replace every item and the system is already calibrated.
So the answer is: changing the parking sensors will not solve the problem.

2) Before of the installation of the parking sensors at a higher point, also my parking sensors were not flush to the holes but the problem is not that because you can jack up a little the car for example, or going somewhere where the road under the bumper is lower and they stops to sound and seeing objects. So the answer is: the problem is not the fact that they arent flush.

3) the problem is only for the lower position (my car is lowered 35mm so they were really low before my mod).

As I previously explained you can only:
A) turn them off with the VAG cable (but the problem is still there when you park...they sound and you are blind) so they don't sound everytime at low speeds.
B) put them 2/3 honeycomb higher (and as you can see from my image, put them not flush with the plastic bar, instead they will see it and they will sound).
C) buy the other type of grill (the RS type, divided into two part)
D) install the original grill of the car


----------



## dannyr7 (Feb 8, 2018)

UltimoSamurai87 said:


> 1) when my car was in Audi, they have tried different parking sensors (A1, A3 ecc...also the R8 ones)...nothing has worked. The problem is not "the type" of parking sensors, the problem is how the software of the car, uses the optical/electrical signal of the parking sensors! The TT is not like the A1 where you can reset and adjust the parking system. The TT mk3 cannot be adjusted or calibrated. If you damage for example your car, in Audi they simply replace every item and the system is already calibrated.
> So the answer is: changing the parking sensors will not solve the problem.
> 
> 2) Before of the installation of the parking sensors at a higher point, also my parking sensors were not flush to the holes but the problem is not that because you can jack up a little the car for example, or going somewhere where the road under the bumper is lower and they stops to sound and seeing objects. So the answer is: the problem is not the fact that they arent flush.
> ...


Samurai, you're a champ. Thanks a lot man, appreciate the time and effort to help. That puts it too bed then... I've found a seller of the 'two-part' grill on alibaba, will go there.


----------



## delta16 (Nov 29, 2012)

How much is the grill? Keep us updated

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyr7 (Feb 8, 2018)

Found what I need on alibaba.com. $300 for the grill and $250 for shipping ... I think I can negotiate but they've shut up shop until Feb 28th due to Chinese NY and cant discuss until then. Will keep you posted


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

I've got this exact same problem, purchased the 'RS' style grill off a forum mate here in Oz and had nothing but grief. I'm going to get the original grill put back in. Lesson learnt!


----------



## dannyr7 (Feb 8, 2018)

Bit of a long time coming, but finally have the 'two-step' honeycomb grill and after some inventive installation from my mechanic is fits the s-line bumper *perfect* and the positioning of the front sensors is no longer an issue. Super happy with the result... See for yourself

















It does mean I have my old grill for sale, if there are any takers? (I can't get access to the part of the forum for items for sale - apologies if any T&C breached!) My mechanic said its in perfect condition to be installed on another s-line bumper, but I'd advise against it if you have front parking sensors...


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

That's great news, did you buy the official Audi grill instead? I still have had my original one put back in but I must get it done soon.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

scratchyratface said:


> That's great news, did you buy the official Audi grill instead? I still have had my original one put back in but I must get it done soon.


I'd like to do so too, but at 780€ for a grill I think I can leave with the standard one. :lol:


----------



## dannyr7 (Feb 8, 2018)

scratchyratface said:


> That's great news, did you buy the official Audi grill instead? I still have had my original one put back in but I must get it done soon.


Nope, as I bought the car like that I didnt have an original to switch back to so I took a small gamble and got a new one sent over from China. US$ 300 + p&p. I'm happy to put you in touch.

As you see in the photo above its almost identical, but instead of a continuous curve there is a step about 2/3 down. It looks just as good, if not better and the positioning of the sensor brackets is perfect. It did, however, require considerable modification to be installed. My mechanic is a bit of a magician!! That being said I think it's well worth it.


----------



## dannyr7 (Feb 8, 2018)

Omychron said:


> I'd like to do so too, but at 780€ for a grill I think I can leave with the standard one. :lol:


If you want my old grill, just let me know. I'll only ask for a token amount of payment, shipping might be costly though.. Its a perfect fit, the only issue is the front parking sensors - if you have them. As other people in the forum mentioned, you can get over that by fabricating a custom bracket and placing them about 2-3mn higher. I would have done that but my OCD got the better of me! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

